# Any better machine than Expobar Office Leva HX for same cash?



## tictok (Dec 1, 2013)

Morning all - it looks like I'm about to spend a chunk on a new machine. I'd like to make sure you don't think I'm making a big mistake (as far as choice of machine goes)!

I was initially looking at at Nuova Simonelli Oscar (red) for approx £500 or an Expobar Office Leva HX machine for around £850 - both HX machines.

Didn't think my better-half would be too happy with me spending £850, so thought the plastic Oscar would be the winner. I would've been happy with that, but something inside me would've always yearned for the shiny metal, and hand's-on approach of the Expobar with its quirks and knacks.

Anyhow, after looking at the two, to my surprise Lisa would rather I went for the Expobar. Happy days.

So, my question is, and I know it's subjective, for £850 is there a better machine I should be looking at?

Not seen much of the way of dual boilers for that price, but to be honest I don't think I need a DB anyway (would've loved a Brutus, but unlikely for my budget).

I'll probably make 6 - 10 drinks a day. Mixture of Latte for Lisa, and either flat whites or espresso for me.

Internal reservoir is definitely a good thing, although option to plumb at a later date might be good.

I'm moving from an old (20 years) commercial Rancilio Machine (also HX) which I've had for around 10 years, but the boiler and machine is a little large for the current kitchen.

My current grinder isn't the best out there, but my little Mignon does it for me for the moment (no budget to upgrade that right now).

Thanks!

Stef


----------



## belowzero (Nov 10, 2014)

2nd hand DBs are not too far from your budget. Would this this sort of thing been of interest? I'm not sure how often they come up. http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20653-(Sold)-Expobar-Leva-Dual-Boiler


----------



## tictok (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes, definitely - if it was available now and not too far away!

They don't appear to pop up that often...

I let that DB one slip (and the HX a few days earlier) as I didn't think I'd be allowed to spend so much without getting an ear bashing. Now Lisa's keen to combine a machine as joint xmas and b'day pressie... which I can just about cope with


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Worth considering a Cherub and an Ariete from Fracino both great HX machines though the Ariete gets my vote for being better looking and having the E61 group head and wooden handles!!


----------



## tictok (Dec 1, 2013)

The Ariete does look great with meta body and wooden handles - when new I think both Cherub and Ariete out of my budget though?

Struggling to find a whole lot of info on the Ariete. Off to try and see if there's any used ones kicking around (unlikely I guess as it's a newish model?)

Thanks

S

//EDIT

Just found your forum offer of Ariete for £850. Is that still valid? That makes it exactly the same as Expobar leva HX... arghhh.

In your humble opinion is the Ariete > Leva HX? In all likelihood there's a good chance I'll be coming to you with my order...

//EDIT 2

AS much as I love the the look of the Ariete, it's 10cm wider than the Expobar Leva... that's quite a difference in my small kitchen.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll do you a new Ariete for £850! What would you like to know about it?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't think there is a vast difference in terms of performance but the Fracino machines are built in Birmingham so parts etc are very easy to get hold of (saying that, I have never had any trouble getting bits for Expobars either!)


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

You won't find a used Ariete (well, very very unlikely to) it's a recent model and there aren't that many around yet....


----------



## tictok (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks Coffeebean...

I really like the look of the Ariete (metal and wood, mmmm - sure aesthetics are important too!) but so far, purely due to it being a little slimmer, I think that the Expobar still retains pole position at the moment (one of the primary objectives is to downsize a little).

Without trying things first I know this isn't the best way to go, but my missus wants me to make my mind up today so we can order *something* in the morning. One afternoon of deliberation to go...


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

No worries! Give me a shout if you have any questions!

Andy


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Careful of height if going under cabinets. My Brutus is a lot taller than my Cherub was and does not fit under the kitchen cabinets. ( not a problem for me though)

Coffeebean (andy) is great to deal with as well


----------



## tictok (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks - Yeah, looks like the Expobar is a tight fit under my cabinets (only a few cm clearance). My cabinets are pretty slim, so only the back (tall) part would be under.

Would mean not putting anything on top, and sliding out a little to fill... not a deal breaker though.

Can anyone confirm that the stated 43cm height is including feet?

Thanks

Stef


----------



## tictok (Dec 1, 2013)

* @coffeebean *Thanks for your help today Andy - appreciate it. Looking forward to the machine too!


----------

